# Dadant - Hamilton IL branch



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Dadant Paris is good too, I just wish they opened on Saturdays during the season.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

The store in Michigan is nice too.I wonder they will have saturday hours this season.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Mitch said:


> The store in Michigan is nice too.I wonder they will have saturday hours this season.


I talked to the guy in Mi last year about packages and I didnt think he was to nice BUT that is just my openion


----------



## YellowBee (Jan 22, 2008)

*Dadant service*

I wanted to chime in on this, I had lost the directions for the refractometer. They sent me another copy, no charge! I was, as always very happy with their service and products! Cheers! Les


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

There Fresno Ca Branch is very nice. Although they shorted me a pollen trap. But I called them and they are holding it for me and one bee o pack was on back order so far no call about that being in. BUt they are all nice over there. I just call them now and they have it ready when I get there. I warn them I am comming lmao.

Angi


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Agree with Ross. Dadant Paris, Tx rocks! They are very helpful and almost always have inventory that I need .


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I do business with the one in Iowa, they are great people too!


----------

